# LIBERTY SEGUROS - Motor Claims Experience



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi, 
I am looking for people who have had to claim from a Liberty motor policy, whether your own, or as a third party. 

I am reseraching an article on Car Insurance in Spain (for expats)... 

Please send me your experiences - good or bad! 
(Likewise, if you want to tell me about your broker too, then this is all going to be covered!) 

(confidentiality assured). 

Kind regards, 
susan


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Liberty Seguros - one claim easily and speedily resolved. Have 24/7 emergency support and although I thought their quote was high I feel I got VFM after not being massively impressed with Direct Line. The Liberty broker was Knights in Alfaz 


DO not even get me started on Ibex!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I do not care who anyone insures with but all I recommend is that you go with ANYBODY other than Ibex. I could write a book and their brokers weren´t much better either. 

6 weeks to resolve a claim and I had to hire a car at my expense whilst they squabbled amongst themselves. 

ANYBODY can sell you a policy but the proof of the pudding is when their is a claim. That is when one sees Ibex true colours.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We have one vehicle insured via Knights with Liberty Seguros, an English-plated RHD vehicle. The manner in which my application was dealt with was swift and professional so I am anticipating the same level of service should I have to make a claim.
I applied for a policy for our 4x4 (Spanish plated) with Linea Directa in October. They accepted my application on the information I gave them over the phone, took my credit card details and told me I would receive within a few days a Welcome Pack containing a document to sign and return together with copies of driving licence, passport, no-claims bonus and so on.
I received a receipt for the money I paid and then....nada.
After four phone calls and two e-mails, each promising dispatch of said missive, I have finally received notification last Friday, almost three months later, that there is awaiting me in my local post office a communication from Linea Directa. Hopefully this will contain the required documents.
I have no idea what my status is, i.e. am I insured or not? Presumably the acceptance of my premium denotes a contract has been entered into but I wouldn't be too sure of this if I had had a claim against me since October 31st.
I doubt that I will be renewing with Linea Indirecta when this policy -if such I actually have -expires. My experience doesn't bode well for their response in the event of a claim being made.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

We have car insurance with Linea Directa, and I have had the opposite experience! All the paperwork was sent through within a couple of days and when my clutch went going to the airport on a Sunday evening, they sent help within 30 minutes. I was relieved that I was able to speak to the operator in English as well.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

lynn said:


> We have car insurance with Linea Directa, and I have had the opposite experience! All the paperwork was sent through within a couple of days and when my clutch went going to the airport on a Sunday evening, they sent help within 30 minutes. I was relieved that I was able to speak to the operator in English as well.


Oh well, I suppose it all depends on who you have the fortune or misfortune to deal with. within the organisation....
I've had dire experiences of one of the UK off-shore banks, others have praised them to the skies.


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

Steve ^
Sadly I have been driven to doing some research about insurance co's for expats - with specific reference to Liberty - as my experience with them was on a par with your Ibex one! 
After my injuries claim dragged on and on, I finally settled with the other insurers out of court. (For much less than I 'should have got'.. but the case was going nowhere due to the long list of errors by Liberty/other parties along the way. I was actually lucky to get anything in the end!). 

I have very serious questions about the conduct of Liberty and wrote to the Insurances Ombudsman. Sadly tho the Ombudsman took at face value the 'independent 'medical report (paid for by Liberty to protect themselves from any additional claims by me it would seem in retrospect).. and I am now looking into a civil claim against liberty. 

I know it 'depends totally on luck'. But Liberty have really let themselves down. To the point I feel driven to get justice. 

Please keep your experiences coming. 

regards, susan 

ps - I am now with Linea Directa. They were not the easiest to deal with, but the paper work did turn up -and the main reason I am with them - They have FULL MEDICAL COVER for driver/owner/anyone in the vehcile at the time of an RTA no matter who was at fault.


----------



## windscreen_doctor (Feb 23, 2010)

susanspain said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for people who have had to claim from a Liberty motor policy, whether your own, or as a third party.
> 
> I am reseraching an article on Car Insurance in Spain (for expats)...
> ...


hi, i work for a windscreen replacement company here and we do work for liberty seguros, there seems to b a hell of a lo of papers to fill in just to get paid out by them !


----------

